# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Đã có công cụ mở khóa bootloader cho ZenFone 2 chính chủ từ ASUS

## kulu193

Mở khóa bootloader thuật ngữ quen thuộc dành cho giới chuyên thích "vọc" máy để can thiệp vào hệ thống thiết bị và cài đặt các tùy biến riêng như ROM, Kernel,... Trước đây để mở khóa bootloader cho ZenFone 2 đa số đều nhờ đến các lập trình viên trên XDA nhưng vừa qua ASUS đã chính thức phát hành công cụ cho phép bạn làm điều này một cách dễ dàng.


Trên thực tế, công cụ này là một ứng dụng APK và bạn có thể tải về để cài trực tiếp trên máy. Tuy nhiên cũng có một số lưu ý về việc mở khóa bootloader như:

Bạn cần cập nhật phiên bản phần mềm máy lên V2.20.40.59Cho dù là công cụ chính chủ nhưng điều đó không có nghĩa là không có rủi ro và nếu bạn bị brick máy, không ai chịu trách nhiệm việc đóASUS có thể từ chối bảo hành các thiết bị đã mở khóa bootloader
Nếu bạn cảm thấy tự tin thì có thể ghé qua đây để tải về công cụ:

ZenFone 2 (ZE551ML) | Phone | ASUS USA



*
Nguồn: TechRum*​

----------


## phukotler5

*Trả lời: Đã có công cụ mở khóa bootloader cho ZenFone 2 chính chủ từ ASUS*

thường unlock bootloader xong thì root với up rom là chính, khả năng ko được bảo hành là chắc chắn rồi. người ko có chịu up lại rom stock rồi khóa bootloader đâu

----------


## vudinh

*Trả lời: Đã có công cụ mở khóa bootloader cho ZenFone 2 chính chủ từ ASUS*

Khuyến cáo là phải thật sự cần thiết mới sử dụng công cụ này, ko quen khi vọc hệ thống rất dễ hư máy và ảnh hưởng đến rom :3 ẩu là mất bảo hành thì rất buồn đấy

----------

